# USO and Arizona Lawsuits



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone from Arizona tell me where you stand right now on this issue. I have read lots of different opinions, but would like to hear from you. Not wanting to come intrude on your hunting ground, just a fellow bowhunter association board member.
Thanks


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

*Swivelhead*

Arizona has limited hunting opportunities, most bull elk hunt draw success rates are less than 10%. The only over the counter big game permits are for lion, bear and archery deer. Most people are not competent bear & lion hunters. This leaves archery deer as the only option for most. Az's deer herd is in poor shape generally. 
Many Az. hunters sit home year after year without a hunt opportunity. Az's population has tripled over that last couple of decades. Having to compete with the total hunter population of the US for Az tags does'nt sit well with AZ residents. Many have given up trying, resident hunting license sales have declined steadily since 93. Why maintain the equipment if you're not going to hunt? 
Concerning USO: Taulman is just a businessman. The basis of his suit was that he did not have an equal opportunity to harvest the non-edible portions of wild game. T just wanted access to Az permits. I don't think Taulman is going to be selling ivories, sheds & hides anytime soon.
Turns out this is purely a money extraction scheme. The Az G&F polled hunters in and out of state to find a solution. Their solution is to raise the cost of hunting for all. They also have made it more difficult to apply for a permit. Az could have outlawed the sale of wildlife parts thus nullifying the court case. No money in that. They chose instead to use dollars to limit NR opportunity.
I don't think anyone is happy, not even George. If I'm lucky, I'll have a couple more elk hunts in Az before I pack it in. I've had one lope tag in 20+ years of trying. No buff, no sheep, I did draw deer tag three years ago. I have become a NR hunter out of neccesity. I respect other states rights to limit NR's. Just give me an opportunity to draw a tag. I do not expect to be on equal ground with residents and I expect to pay more. Not 10X more. NR's who want to waltz in and take resident rights & customs away are basically selfish *******s. That's the way I see it.


----------

